# comment effacer des dossiers sauvegardés sur la time capsule



## makétou (23 Décembre 2010)

Time capsule sauvegarde les dossiers;OK. peut on effacer certains dossiers de la mémoire de time capsule , si oui comment procéder ... simplement; Merci


----------



## defre2937 (23 Décembre 2010)

bonjour, bonsoir....

je pense qu'il s'agit de time machine (le logiciel) et non de time capsule (le disque dur réseau entre autre).

Pour supprimer un fichier ou dossier du répertoire il faut :

1-entrer dans time machine 
2-sélectionner le dossier ou fichier en question
3-A partir de "l'icone engrenage" de la fenètre du finder faire "supprimer toutes les versions du fichier dans time machine"

il y aun tuto très bien fait sur time machine  sur http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/timemachine.html

voila 

bonne journée


----------

